# Abyssinian



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I am trying to get hold of some abyssinian but the nearest I have found are some carriers from an aby x normal coated.
Am I right in saying that it is a normal recessive gene so if I breed the siblings I will, in theory, get some abys?
I can't get hold of the aby parent unfortunately.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Correct. But, the rosettes will be crap since the breeder has crossed to a normal coated mouse. Criminal move in coated breeding!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Woodwitch.
I think I'll have to give it a try as I can't get any abys and I am really interested in trying to breed them.
I'll put a 'wanted' ad on here too, just on case


----------



## pikkupiilo (Dec 8, 2017)

It's better to breed back to aby parent, because even if abyssinian is resessive it won't work so easy than long hair as example


----------

